# New and interested in breeding



## GitaBooks (Aug 31, 2015)

I have always loved animals and have been studying domestic animals and their different colors. When I saw all the incredible mouse colors I knew I wanted to work with them. Before I start, however, I want to learn some about genetics and proper care.

Thanks for helping me out! : )


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!  Enjoy your stay.


----------

